# Next Foothill Flyers Ride Feb16th 9:00am



## fordmike65 (Feb 10, 2019)

Fix that leak & adjust that chain for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride this Saturday, Feb 16th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Coffee Bean, Starbucks and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @9:30 to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@old hotrod 
@cyclonecoaster.com
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@Balloonatic
@hellshotrods
@schwinnja
@Eric
@WetDogGraphix


----------



## Balloonatic (Feb 10, 2019)

Crapola! I'm in Laguna Saturday, no can do. Have fun tho! Next one I'm bringing the wing...


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2019)

BUMP!

Who's joining us?? We haven't had a ride for the past 2 months! The weather should be great & the beers are always cold! See you there!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 12, 2019)

Octo bus show in long beach.might not be able to make it.i think the last ride was the Halloween ride.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 13, 2019)

Its been a minute.  Ima’ try to make it!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 13, 2019)

Where do I sign up ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2019)

hellshotrods said:


> Where do I sign up ?



Just meet up at Library Park around 9:00 this Saturday! Hope to see you there.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2019)

@fordmike65 First of all, wondering why I didn't get a notice from the original post. Haven't decided yet, the weather has been all over the place with 90mph winds and rain yesterday, with a whole lot of snow coming to the mountains today.....I'll let you know either way.....


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 14, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @fordmike65 First of all, wondering why I didn't get a notice from the original post. Haven't decided yet, the weather has been all over the place with 90mph winds and rain yesterday, with a whole lot of snow coming to the mountains today.....I'll let you know either way.....



No snow in Monrovia's forecast...so the choice is pretty simple


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> No snow in Monrovia's forecast...so the choice is pretty simple




Yes.....but it's a long way home if they close the Grapevine........here's the forecast as of today....









I'll check again tomorrow....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 14, 2019)

@fordmike65 And here's what is between me & you guys........


----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 15, 2019)

My husband, our daughter, and I will be there. Thank you


----------



## mrg (Feb 16, 2019)

OCTO today, bad timing


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2019)

*
COLD AF !!!!!*


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2019)

@tripple3 . Rode all the way uphill 
HB !!


----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Pedal pushers (Feb 16, 2019)

*Had a great time @ the Foothill Flyers Ride. Thank you*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 16, 2019)

I had a great time; Thanks for the ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## hellshotrods (Feb 17, 2019)




----------

